# Need advice Please help



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

I just moved here to Philippines about 2 weeks ago. I had planned on filing for my 13a upon my arrival. I am here in MetroManila for just about 2 or 3 weeks before my wife and I move to San Francisco, Southern Leyte. My wife is pregnant with my child. 


Prior to coming I downloaded the checklist... but I overlooked the part that says that my criminal history will need to be authenticated by the Philippine Consulate. 

I am now here with a clean criminal history report that has NOT been authenticated by the Philippines Consulate in San Francisco CA. 

So what do I do now? We were to file within the next few days (pay day from military pension) 

Should I try and file the 13a without the authentication? How strict are they about that? 

The other option is to file an extended tourist visa. However, traveling every two months to Tacloban or Cebu every is very complicated. Especially as my wife's pregnancy progresses it will be more difficult and riskier for her to travel. And my Tagalog and Bisaya are still not fluent enough to be able to undertake those travels on my own without her help. 

So what would you do in my situation? 

Also, can I just walk into the Bureau of Quarantine in manila to get the medical tests and clearance stamp there? And if so, can that be 100% accomplished in one day or do I have to wait for tests to be completed and such?


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SublationUSAF said:


> I just moved here to Philippines about 2 weeks ago. I had planned on filing for my 13a upon my arrival. I am here in MetroManila for just about 2 or 3 weeks before my wife and I move to San Francisco, Southern Leyte. My wife is pregnant with my child.
> 
> 
> Prior to coming I downloaded the checklist... but I overlooked the part that says that my criminal history will need to be authenticated by the Philippine Consulate.
> ...


Good Morning--And welcome to paradise...

I'm not sure about having those tests done here. My guess is that it would need to be done in the States--but that's just a guess.

I think a phone call to the Philippine consulate in the states would be in order. They may allow you to send it to them quickly, have the criminal history stamped and return to you. LBC freight corp here in the Philippines is fast, reliable, and far less than using UPS or Fed-ex.

For renewing a tourists visa every two months or so, you DO NOT have to go and do it yourself. Find a REPUTABLE, large travel agency where you are and let them do the leg-work for you. It will cost I'm sure. But easier that way and no risk to your expectant wife or yourself...


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

BoQ does the examinations there. AS per their website. (haven't reached 5 post limit to add link)

I was just wondering if anyone here had done it there and if it was something they were able to complete in one day. 

As far as the criminal history.... I have a friend I can mail the documents to and he can do the mailing back and forth. The consulate won't do overseas requests. The 2 or 3 weeks delay of waiting for the back and forth of all of that is a bombshell to our plans and long term schedule. 


Since I need to be near the BOI when I visit the BoQ anyway... I might as well try since it's just one day lost if they reject it rather than several weeks to a month if I just assume they won't. Theoretically I can wait until even next year to get this done as I can get a 2 month tourist extension unlimited times (unless what I've read on the internet is incorrect). 

But I imagine I will still have the same problem next year because I am reading that if you're in the country for over 6 months you then need BOTH the criminal history from your own state ALONG WITH the NBI clearance. And then the criminal history I have is more than 90 days old so I would have to fly back to the USA, obtain the copy in person, and then return to the philippines. Man.... they sure threw a wrench in the process by adding this authenticated criminal history as a requirement.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Oh yah... thanks for the tip on the travel agent.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Since wife is Philippines citizen, why not for now just get the Balikbayan visa, or at least get the 6 Month extension avsilable only at BoI Intramuros there in Manila?...that would at least buy you some time to get the other stuff needed for the 13a.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

*Lost Mail*



SublationUSAF said:


> But I imagine I will still have the same problem next year because I am reading that if you're in the country for over 6 months you then need BOTH the criminal history from your own state ALONG WITH the NBI clearance. And then the criminal history I have is more than 90 days old so I would have to fly back to the USA, obtain the copy in person, and then return to the philippines. Man.... they sure threw a wrench in the process by adding this authenticated criminal history as a requirement.


Yep, The govt here made getting the visa much more of a challenge now that the police/criminal background report is needed. They do little here that makes sense, but this new law/requirement with the criminal background data I think is a good idea. Unfortunately over the years the Philippines has attracted a lot of the wrong kind of people from many different countries. So now the federal government is doing something about it. Just makes it tougher getting it all done.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Nickleback99 said:


> Since wife is Philippines citizen, why not for now just get the Balikbayan visa, or at least get the 6 Month extension avsilable only at BoI Intramuros there in Manila?...that would at least buy you some time to get the other stuff needed for the 13a.


I can get balikbayan from boi? I thought they only give that if you enter the country together and is not available post arrival. Regardless, I'd still be stuck in the position of having to travel to the USA in 1 year to get a new criminal history in addition to an NBI history. The requirements show you need both and the consulate won't authenticate a criminal history that is over 90 days old.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> Yep, The govt here made getting the visa much more of a challenge now that the police/criminal background report is needed. They do little here that makes sense, but this new law/requirement with the criminal background data I think is a good idea. Unfortunately over the years the Philippines has attracted a lot of the wrong kind of people from many different countries. So now the federal government is doing something about it. Just makes it tougher getting it all done.


 I can completely understand why they require it. Overlooking the authentication by consulate is completely my fault as I tunnel visioned on the checklist and missed the line above the checklist that said authentication is required. 

So now I am in damage control for my mistake. I think the safest bet is to just get my friend back home to help and just wait the extra month it will take in transit. At least the ride to Cebu immigration office is better than the 30 hr bus ride back to manila (or risk of the rusty short hop birds I saw in tacloban). The boat ride at least gets a bunk bed so my preggy wife can lay flat to sleep if she needs. So thanks for the info you guys. I think I've calmed down from the initial crap my pants realization of my mistake. I have many options available and there are plenty of ways I can legally stay with my wife and new family.


----------



## Asian Spirit (Mar 1, 2010)

SublationUSAF said:


> I can completely understand why they require it. Overlooking the authentication by consulate is completely my fault as I tunnel visioned on the checklist and missed the line above the checklist that said authentication is required.
> 
> So now I am in damage control for my mistake. I think the safest bet is to just get my friend back home to help and just wait the extra month it will take in transit. At least the ride to Cebu immigration office is better than the 30 hr bus ride back to manila (or risk of the rusty short hop birds I saw in tacloban). The boat ride at least gets a bunk bed so my preggy wife can lay flat to sleep if she needs. So thanks for the info you guys. I think I've calmed down from the initial crap my pants realization of my mistake. I have many options available and there are plenty of ways I can legally stay with my wife and new family.


If you're gonna send a physical document to the US and have someone send it back, do not trust in or use the Philippine postal service. Even certified mail often goes missing forever. 
Even though it's going to cost a bit, use insured Ed-ex, UPS, DHL, or LBC in* BOTH* directions. Imagine if that document went missing. That would cause unimaginable hassle and expense.


----------



## DonAndAbby (Jan 7, 2013)

Nickleback99 said:


> Since wife is Philippines citizen, why not for now just get the Balikbayan visa, or at least get the 6 Month extension avsilable only at BoI Intramuros there in Manila?...that would at least buy you some time to get the other stuff needed for the 13a.


Also, just in case you need it, the 6 month tourist visa extension is available at some of the other offices now, beside Intramuros. You have to check the with the local office to make sure.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

Jet Lag said:


> If you're gonna send a physical document to the US and have someone send it back, do not trust in or use the Philippine postal service. Even certified mail often goes missing forever.
> Even though it's going to cost a bit, use insured Ed-ex, UPS, DHL, or LBC in* BOTH* directions. Imagine if that document went missing. That would cause unimaginable hassle and expense.


Roger that.


----------



## Nickleback99 (Aug 6, 2011)

Yeah, sorry misunderstood that she was with you coming in; so, the BB status won't work. At least you can still get an easy 6 month extension in Manila, or some other locations as noted by DonandAbby below. As for docs going back and forth, I've used FedEx with good results, just a lil pricey (we paid about $70 for tax documents each way couple yrs ago). Good luck.


----------



## 197649 (Jan 1, 2013)

SublationUSAF said:


> I can completely understand why they require it. Overlooking the authentication by consulate is completely my fault as I tunnel visioned on the checklist and missed the line above the checklist that said authentication is required.
> 
> So now I am in damage control for my mistake. I think the safest bet is to just get my friend back home to help and just wait the extra month it will take in transit. At least the ride to Cebu immigration office is better than the 30 hr bus ride back to manila (or risk of the rusty short hop birds I saw in tacloban). The boat ride at least gets a bunk bed so my preggy wife can lay flat to sleep if she needs. So thanks for the info you guys. I think I've calmed down from the initial crap my pants realization of my mistake. I have many options available and there are plenty of ways I can legally stay with my wife and new family.


Welcome DON'T be in a hurry your in PI now it will take time and patients to get through the entire process. REMEMBER the rules today may not be the rules tomorrow. The website leaves a lot to be desired and NEVER send them an email they WILL NOT answer. 
My guess is you won't get the 13A done as quickly as you like. Guaranteed just go home sit back and gather your stuff. You can have the Embassy do an authentication of your police check. Then that must be certified by the Department of Foreign Affairs. I began the process after spending a year here. Its easy to do but frustrating at times. shoot me a message once you hit the quota and I'll be glad to send you a reacted copy of my paperwork.


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

Sorry to here your tough situation, dang... and the trip to Manila is a costly one for sure, dealing with the American embassy will be costly and a pain also, I think that they require appointments, I've been told that to certify a document it's $50 now.

I feel you have it right, your buddy can run the paper work for you and mail it off guaranteed mail like Jetlag had mentioned, mail is another sore subject.

It's odd but I have come across comments on this subject several times and I will read comments such as many of these requirements aren't needed but that has not been my experience and I will never mention to another expat, to just show up and throw care to the wind, what a nightmare it can be and a real stressor, all documents must be verified by the controlling Philippine Consulate of your state and all questions should be cleared up with this branch before making your final trip because they are the people that will be finalizing all our documents. 

Hope things work out for you and if that's all your waiting on I would try to focus on that, ask your local Philippine Consulate satellite office if this is possible, messing with other Visa's what a hassle.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

:flame:


mcalleyboy said:


> Sorry to here your tough situation, dang... and the trip to Manila is a costly one for sure, dealing with the American embassy will be costly and a pain also, I think that they require appointments, I've been told that to certify a document it's $50 now.
> 
> I feel you have it right, your buddy can run the paper work for you and mail it off guaranteed mail like Jetlag had mentioned, mail is another sore subject.
> 
> ...


Yeah and maybe i am reading it incorrectly on the san fran Philippine consulate website but it looks like I need my criminal history report certified by the local secretary of state office before they will authenticate? Just another extra step and an extra 65 dollars to pay to Washington state before the document gets sent to the consulate. 

So far 8 haven't read anyone talking about that requirement to get their CHR authenticated maybe it's new requirement? Or maybe I am reading it wrong?


----------



## JimnNila143 (Jul 23, 2013)

*Criminal Record*



SublationUSAF said:


> I can get balikbayan from boi? I thought they only give that if you enter the country together and is not available post arrival. Regardless, I'd still be stuck in the position of having to travel to the USA in 1 year to get a new criminal history in addition to an NBI history. The requirements show you need both and the consulate won't authenticate a criminal history that is over 90 days old.


It may be possible for you to get proof you have never committed a felony by your local police station, IF they are willing to do this. This document must be notarized and you need this document if you are here up to 6 months. After 6 months you need both this document AND FBI Clearance. If there is a member of your immediate family, like a brother, sister, father, etc., that can go to the police station in your stead, that might help save you a trip back to the USA. The bottom line here is, if you ever committed a felony you would have never been able to get a passport to travel outside the USA.


----------



## SublationUSAF (May 29, 2014)

JimnNila143 said:


> It may be possible for you to get proof you have never committed a felony by your local police station, IF they are willing to do this. This document must be notarized and you need this document if you are here up to 6 months. After 6 months you need both this document AND FBI Clearance. If there is a member of your immediate family, like a brother, sister, father, etc., that can go to the police station in your stead, that might help save you a trip back to the USA. The bottom line here is, if you ever committed a felony you would have never been able to get a passport to travel outside the USA.


As stated earlier I have the documents already. They are in the mail going back to the USA. Generally notarization is reserved for witness signatures between two parties or for power of attorney agreements and title transfers... not for a document that has no signing to be done. The consulate website says nothing about needing notarization. They need the CHR to be certified as authenticate by the secretary of state office.


----------

